# Remplacement dalle LCD



## Stegue (30 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

J'ai un iMac Intel 1,83 Ghz de 2006 17" avec l'écran HS (bandes blanches) .

Je suis à la recherche d'une dalle pour la remplacer. Vu l'age de la machine, je scrute les trucs pas trop cher. Et justement, j'ai vu des dalles 17" mais d'iMac G5, qui saurait me dire si c'est compatible ?

Merci.


----------



## kaos (30 Septembre 2011)

je ne sais pas mais peut être le site ifixit peut t'aider pour la manip

voir si les deux machines sont présentes et comparer les tutos et les connectiques ?


----------



## Stegue (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonne idée, merci.

Apparemment, c'est différent, tant au niveau connectique que fixation.


----------

